# Just adopted a little guy!



## rlp271 (Sep 22, 2008)

I just adopted a new Maltese on Saturday September 20th, 2008. He's an adorable little guy that the dog groomer unfortunately shaved (they do that in Korea), so I'm waiting for the hair to grow back. Someone found him on the street, but they couldn't keep him, because they already had two dogs that didn't quite get along with him. So, my girlfriend and I decided that we would adopt him. We named him Jinju, meaning pearl, but call him Jin for short. The couple was kind enough to take him to the vet, which is where he got the haircut, and they determined that he is between 1 and 2 years old. He has already been neutered, which indicated prior ownership.

I am currently attempting to train him away from his slight separation anxiety. The worst he does is bark for like 10 minutes. I can't tell what else he does,as it only happens when I am gone, but the neighbor lady, who is a sweetheart and perfectly fine with it, has told me that he barks for about 10 minutes when I leave. He also stops using his pee pad, but that I expected. He does not whine or whimper apparently. So, with a little patience and some hard work, I can hopefully train him out of it over the next few weeks. Any advice is more than welcome. He's a very bright little guy, so he should learn quite quickly. 

Lucky for me, I do have experience with a rescued dog before. My family adopted, for lack of a better word, a charming little mutt that became our loving companion for 12 years. She was abused as a pup, so it took a lot of love, attention (at first we couldn't sweep the floor without her running for shelter), and patience to get her housebroken, ok with being away from us, and into a normal happy-go-lucky doggy existence. Hopefully little Jin can have that in just a short time!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:welcome1: THE RESCUES DO THE SAME HERE IF THE DOG IS VERY MATTED.IN A WAY ITS BETTER SO THEY HAVE A FRESH START ,
BLESS YOU FOR TAKING BABY JIN INTO A LOVING HOME.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations to you for rescuing little Jin....and congratulations to him on finding his way to YOU!
Sounds like a Win-Win situation already.

Patience is what you need and it sounds like you have it. Maltese are the most sweet loving companions in the world, afterall, that's all they were originally bred to do. 

From the picture in your avatar, he's looks adorable. This is a good forum to get your questions answered.


----------



## rlp271 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for your welcome! 

Hopefully this works, here is Jin in all his hairless wonder:
http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=...3&id=811505
This was his first night with me, which was just on Saturday. He took to his new bed right away.

http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=...3&id=811505
He was such an exhausted little guy, he passed right out. He's so sweet looking.

My girlfriend will be here in a couple weeks. She's moving from New York to Korea for me, what a girl! So Jin will have another loving housemate to look after him.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

AWWWWW He is adorable :welcome1:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations and I'm so glad things are working out for you and Jin. He's a cutie


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to SM.

Jinju is adorable. 

Have you tried searching for his original owner? There may be 'lost' posters around the neighborhood he was found in. Or perhaps try Petfinder (do they have that in Korea)? There may be someone out there looking for him. :bysmilie:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

:Welcome 4: He is just a cutie.......Congratulation for taking in a rescue!!! Awwww, Mommy, he misses you when you leave in the morning!! There is nothing like being the owner of a baby Maltese. It really changes your life for the better~~~unconditional LOVE!!!!!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

:welcome1: welcome to sm!! you are so kind to take in that poor little guy. We want to see pictures! 

and oh btw, I was born in Korea, and my dad's from the gwangju area :thumbsup:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

welcome to SM! Your jinju looks adorable, i always wanted to name my daughter jinju haha :w00t: !


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:Welcome 3: Congratulations-how exciting-I'm so glad you 2 found each other! He is so cute-don't forget to post pictures often so we can see what he looks like with hair! Welcome to our group!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Jinju is adorable!
[attachment=41346:welcome_new.jpg]


----------



## rlp271 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive replies, but just a quick note, I'm actually daddy, mommy lives in the States for the next two weeks. He's getting calmer with my routine already. It's only been a few days, but he's starting to get less nervous with all my daily movements. He really is a smart little guy!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

What a CUTE PICTURE!!
You are wonderful for adopting!! I hope you have many wonderful years together!! I can't wait for more photos.
WELCOME TO SPOILED MALTESE


----------

